# Best Goggles



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

what company makes the best goggles :dunno:. price not a problem


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

I would say you get what you pay for. I'm loyal to Spy, so thats really all I use. And I have some Scott goggs too. I would pick up a good pair that run about $60+ and grab some extra lenses to match the conditions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

spy's weren't workin out for me so I got dragons. There real nice, I got the Dragon DX goggles (the ones that are made to look like the Corona label) with 1 amber and 1 silver mirror lense for under $30 on WM.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

i rock the oakley wisdoms and there real nice, and a pair of addidas yodai, and there also very nice, nothing to complain about with these goggles.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

The best goggles are the ones that fit your face the best...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

i would say annon dragon spy oakley all make great goggles but what ever ones fit best would work


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I like Oakley A-frames


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> I like Oakley A-frames


another for hte oakley a frames


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

i love my oakley crowbars... the field of view is much greater than the a-frames.. not sure about the wisdoms tho.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I love my Oakley A Frames


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

the widest view i have gotten out of any goggles is the addidas yodai. they have the widest field of vision imho, you cant even see the side of the goggles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

i've got oakley's but i'm not sure which kind.

i want to get a pair of electrics because of the lightning bolt
(deadhead goggles!)...any comments about them? i see them around so they must not be that bad.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get lenses that fit your conditions


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I have used a cheap pair of Scott googles and they fell apart. I just picked up a pair of cheap gordinis, They are HUGE. So I think I'm going to grap some Spy Soldiers...But I want at least two lenses (Probally Bronze for the day and justa clear or yellow for night) But I can't find a pair of lenses for under $50.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

my fav all around lens is the oakley hi-intensity yellow....i just ordered a polarized lens for my oaks, something mirrored i forget the color...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

megladan said:


> my fav all around lens is the oakley hi-intensity yellow....i just ordered a polarized lens for my oaks, something mirrored i forget the color...


Are these lens good for medium sunny days? 

Can it offer protection on bright sunny days?

i'm looking for a set of new len's for my oakleys, hence the odd questions. 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

they are grrreat! they really highlights all the bumps and shit in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

megladan said:


> they are grrreat! they really highlights all the bumps and shit in the snow.



but the hi-intensity yellows are rated as a clear lens, not offering protection to the eyes as others. 

I am actually looking at the Hi-intensity yellows. 

Also are the lens' each to interchange quickly ? for the oakley wisdoms?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

no idea i've got crowbars.. the yellow DOES protect the eyes from uva/uvb .. ALSO.. when you spend your time in the trees you tend to not want a dark lens.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

*Goggles*

Well I am very stuck, as I wear glasses and I *have* to keep them on when on the slope because otherwise I am a serious danger to all around me  I am bunny slope material after all 

After trying many pairs - both designed for glasses and not - I found the most affordable and comfortable pair by accident, when just trying out some in a shop. The brand is BrendaSport (google it) and the thing I like is that even though *not* designed for glasses, they were small (I am a girl and many goggles just take over my whole face) fitted well and were very comfortable with my glasses. They steam up a wee bit after physical exertion (such as hiking up a short slope), but that may be my glasses rather than the goggles :laugh:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

alekto said:


> Well I am very stuck, as I wear glasses and I *have* to keep them on when on the slope because otherwise I am a serious danger to all around me  I am bunny slope material after all
> 
> After trying many pairs - both designed for glasses and not - I found the most affordable and comfortable pair by accident, when just trying out some in a shop. The brand is BrendaSport (google it) and the thing I like is that even though *not* designed for glasses, they were small (I am a girl and many goggles just take over my whole face) fitted well and were very comfortable with my glasses. They steam up a wee bit after physical exertion (such as hiking up a short slope), but that may be my glasses rather than the goggles :laugh:


Ever try contacts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't see as well through contacts plus they make my eyes itch. All in all, I just don't do lenses, although I tried for a year. Maybe I should get disposables for snowboarding though. Hm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

drrice said:


> another for hte oakley a frames


yeah, rockin the A-frames, my favorite goggles by far. I even got a special "asian fit," which work really well for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i love my electric eg.5's but i got a pair of backup anon figments in case my beloved eg's break on me


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I love my A-frames


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*Top Rated Goggles of All time*

The top rated boarding goggles are the Oakley A Frame Goggles: 9 Oakley A Frame Goggle reviews in Snow Goggles - Buzzillions.com

The pros: Stylish, Does not fog, Lens quality, Good visibility, Good fit

Follow the above link to read reviews and find the best deals on these goggles


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm really liking the new smith i/o. comes with 2 lenses. higher cost but lenses looked great when i tried them on, great line of sight, cool design, frameless pop out function for easy lense change. sold out in my area which totally sucks! check them out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I tend to favor large spherical lenses so the Von Zipper Feenoms and the Oakley Crowbar goggles would be my choice. But it will probably come down to what fits your face the best and what u like for goggle size. There are a ton of goggles that are all good and you definately get what you pay for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I rock A-frames. Only goggles I've had but they work great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a pair of Oakley A frames in which the inner lens cracked after a rough spill down the mountain. They were toast (fogged up, tons of condensation etc) after that and I tried to send them back to Oakley to have the lens replaced and since it was out of warranty, but they couldn't do anything. Great goggles overall but got some Spy's and never looked back.


----------

